# [H] Execute Auf Blackrock sucht ...



## Famenio (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Gilde Execute sucht noch für den Aktuellen Content und für Cataclysm Verstärkung.

Raidfortschritt:

ICC 10-er: 12/12 nHero
ICC 10-er: 10/12 Hero

ICC 25-er: 11/12 nHero
ICC 25-er: 02/12 Hero

Rubinsanctum 10-er: 1/1
Rubinsanctum 25-er: 0/1


Die Gilde Execute ist neu auf dem Server Blackrock. Sie hat sich aus den Haupt-Raidern der Gilde Adrenalin auf Todeswache gebildet und will nun einen Neuanfang auf Blackrock starten. Leider war auf Todeswache das 25-er raiden nicht so erfolgreich, dafür suchen wir jetzt aber dich, um das zu ändern und ganz vorne in den Reihen mit zumischen.

Was suchen wir:

- Druide - Feral 
- Druide - Restro 
- Schamane - Restro 
- Paladin - Heal
- Magier 
- Hexenmeister
- Prister - Holy/Diszi

Sollte deine Klasse nicht aufgeführt sein, du aber trotzdem meinst, ein TOP-Spieler zu sein, dann halte dich nicht zurück, dich bei uns zu bewerben und uns von deinen Qualitäten zu überzeugen.


Was wir von dir erwarten:

- Mindestalter 16 Jahre
- du weißt wie man sich in einer Gemeinschaft verhällt
- große Raid- und Gildenbeteiligung
- aus Fehlern lernen und mit Kritik umgehen zu können
- selbstständige Raidvorbereitung (Bufffood, Flask, Bosskenntnisse)
- Ausdauer, was Bosse betrifft, die nicht gleich liegen
- 2 Hauptberufe 
- ein Funktionierendes Headset und TS3
- eine stabile Internet-Verbindung und raidtauglichen PC


Was wir dir bieten können:

- eine erfahrene Raidleitung
- eine nette Gildengemeinschaft
- eine gute Gildenstruktur
- engagierte Raider mit dem Willen ganz vorne mit zumischen
- Hilfe bei jeglichen Problemen
- eine gerechte Lootverteilung durch DKP - System


Falls du dich jetzt angesprochen fühlst und ein Teil der EXECUTE-Gemeinschaft werden möchtest, dann bewirb dich einfach auf folgender Seite:

*http://executeblackr...st.allvatar.com*

Die Bearbeitung einer Bewerbung dauert in der Regel 2-3 Tage.
Danach wird man euch dann über den Status benachrichtigen.

Ingame könnt ihr uns auch erreichen:
Grimmzahn, Famenio, Razîî 


Bis dahin 
mit freundlichen Grüßen

Execute - Gildenleitung


----------

